# Unreal Tournament 2003 problem



## ShadowTech (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm running 10.3 on a G5. When I click the icon to run the game, it runs the splash screen, then disappears on me. Is there a patch or something I need to get?


----------



## cockneygeezer (Nov 18, 2003)

ShadowTech said:
			
		

> I'm running 10.3 on a G5. When I click the icon to run the game, it runs the splash screen, then disappears on me. Is there a patch or something I need to get?



Yes. UT2003 patch was release about 10 days ago. They are a lot of bug fixes as well as speed improvements. Plays a dream now on my PB G4 

If you have applied the patch already, then I have no idea. 

URL:

http://www.macsoftgames.com/products/ut2k3/support/MacSoft-UT2K3-Support.html

Hope it helps...


----------



## Browni (Nov 18, 2003)

I just downloaded the demo off the net, and i was wondering will i have to buy the full version or do i have to enter a code?

Also how do i stop the appalling mouse lag on my G4 450? 
I have the mouse lag option checked 

regards

Adam


----------



## cockneygeezer (Nov 18, 2003)

Browni said:
			
		

> I just downloaded the demo off the net, and i was wondering will i have to buy the full version or do i have to enter a code?
> 
> Also how do i stop the appalling mouse lag on my G4 450?
> I have the mouse lag option checked
> ...




LOL... yes you have to buy the full version to enjoy the game. The games come on two CD-ROM's and yes, there is a CD key that you have to enter. (can't understand why they don't offer the DVD option) Once installed, the game takes up about 1.3BG of Hard disk space.

As for your mouse problem, haven't got a clue  

Sorry I wasn't much help...


----------



## ShadowTech (Nov 18, 2003)

Does anyone here run Panther who also plays UT2003? I think it may be a Panther related problem.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Nov 20, 2003)

ShadowTech said:
			
		

> Does anyone here run Panther who also plays UT2003? I think it may be a Panther related problem.



I run Panther and I don't have a problem. The only problem that I did have was reinstalling it, but there was a solution on the MacSoft website.

Sorry that I can't be more help...


----------



## ocelot (Nov 21, 2003)

ShadowTech said:
			
		

> Does anyone here run Panther who also plays UT2003? I think it may be a Panther related problem.



No problems here on my 10.3.1 2x2 G5 - make sure you have downloaded and installed the patch from MacSoft - john.


----------



## ablack6596 (Nov 27, 2003)

UT2k4 is coming out sonn for the PC with a Special Edition DVD version, so when it comes out for the mac they'll probably have a DVD version of it also.  If you don't get the DVD UT2k4 is 5-6 CDs


----------



## Emerrill (Dec 4, 2003)

Im having this problem 2, and 2 seperate machines, a 733  Digital Audio G4, and a 1GHz TiBook. I can figure it out, havent found anything useful online, and yes, I have installed the patch.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 4, 2003)

Strange... Works fine over here. Also using tibook 1Ghz and after that latest patch, it got really A LOT faster.


----------



## Emerrill (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah you installed 10.3.1?


----------



## Emerrill (Dec 4, 2003)

Oddly enough, the demo i have still works for me. Hmmm, this is really pissing me off


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 5, 2003)

Yup, I got 10.3.1
Why don't you edit unreal tournament.ini and user.ini? Maybe something is messed there. If you want, I can send you mine and you try again.
And where does it actually hang up/quit?


----------



## Clave (Jan 1, 2004)

Check out IMG, they have lots of threads running about UT, Halo etc: http://www.insidemacgames.com/forum/


----------



## Pippin (Jan 1, 2004)

On my g5 running latest panther, i get amazing graphics at max settings. No frame drops or anything. Fantastic. However on my powerbook 867 its terrable. maby that its just bit of a sub standerd system compared to todays standerds, maby its the software, maby its the shocking 133mhz fsb. Well i dont know and i cant figure it out, its running latest panther too with specs bellow.


----------



## kingtj (Jan 6, 2004)

I've been having problems with UT2003 since I first bought it, and none of the update patches (or switching from Jaguar to Panther) has seemed to help.

The game runs just fine for me if I'm playing single-player, or even multi-player using the default maps.

The problem is, when I play over the Internet, most server are running custom maps made by the PC UT2003 guys.  (There are literally thousands of UT2003 custom maps out there!)  It seems like whenever I start letting my Mac download these custom levels and playing them online, I get through maybe 3 or 4 maps at best, and then my whole system freezes up.  It seems that many of the custom levels just don't want to work properly in UT2003 for Mac?

Has anyone else experienced this too?  (I'm curious if it helps if you download the custom maps in advance and save them on your drive, rather than let the game d/l them while you're connected to a server and playing?)


----------

